# Zombie Apocalypse Party pics



## Peyjenk (Oct 26, 2010)

Last night was my Zombie Apocalypse Party... here are some pics of my zombified house!


















Body in the bathtub. Her name is Margaret.









This was at the end of the hallway. It is a black-and-white doorcover that I used with a blacklight.









This is Britney. She presided over the living room from the top of the entertainment center.









Trio of zombie hunters. This is my brother, my cousin, and me. I'm the one in the cowboy hat.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks great, the hallway looks so creepy with the black light. catchy any zombies!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a lot of fun. Cool zombie in the tub.


----------

